# Advice on finding my style?



## ltc (Feb 25, 2016)

Hello, this is my first post!

I'm graphic designer & part time artist, hoping to make the transition to full! 

I'm 20, pretty young and fairly lucky as have fair bit of time to experiment artistically, which is what I have a few questions about.. 

At the moment, I have 2 styles, my 'normal' art: painting, drawing, digital painting (inspired by hockney, matisse) mainly of nature and landscapes which generally people seem to like.


However also have a more graphic 'cartoon' style, inspired by street art, (haring, kenny scharf) (which my younger friends prefer) 
People often say it's different interesting, but somehow, I don't see it as proper art..

Anyway, I enjoy both but not sure which path or style to pursue! 
I've attached some examples below for you to check out, but would 
really appreciate any opinions!

Thanks! Luke :smile:


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

Heya ltc welcome to the forums hope you're well, if you're going career - avoid abstract, merge all your style but I'd steer street art it's very popular right now.
I find your pencil work especially exciting.


----------



## ltc (Feb 25, 2016)

Hi Meli, wow - thanks for the quick response and kinds words,
This forum seems like a great resource!

Luke


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Love your work @Itc. I have nothing to offer but praise for this fine art you've created. Doesn't seem to matter what medium, you nail it. Yeah!


----------



## ltc (Feb 25, 2016)

Thank you very much for the kind words dickhutchings!
seems I'll have to focus on what myself and others feel connect to and interested in.


----------



## onizetsu666 (Feb 25, 2016)

O_O *lays down, tries not to cry....cries really hard* How on earth do you do this wizardry? Its witch craft I say! Witch craft! 
Okay going back to being serious though, you have some major talent... I almost feel blessed to be able to see this right now ;u;


----------



## ltc (Feb 25, 2016)

onizetsu666 said:


> O_O *lays down, tries not to cry....cries really hard* How on earth do you do this wizardry? Its witch craft I say! Witch craft!
> Okay going back to being serious though, you have some major talent... I almost feel blessed to be able to see this right now ;u;


Wow, too kind, seriously! 
I really wasn't expecting such a positive response, thanks.
Can I ask if you were more interested the graphical art or traditional work ? 
Thanks  

Luke


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I find both styles and mediums really very good. I love the cartoon drawings best because they make me happy to look at them. But the traditional pieces are excellent. 

Welcome to the forum Itc.


----------



## ltc (Feb 25, 2016)

TerryCurley said:


> I find both styles and mediums really very good. I love the cartoon drawings best because they make me happy to look at them. But the traditional pieces are excellent.
> 
> Welcome to the forum Itc.


I'm very pleased to hear they make you happy, it certainly makes it worthwhile.
Thanks for the advice - I really value your opinion!  

Luke


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! 

I don't think you should limit yourself. You have a TON of talent! Do what you love and are best at. You will get as many positive responses for your graphic stuff as your more traditional because people have diverse tastes. :biggrin:


----------



## ltc (Feb 25, 2016)

Susan Mulno said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> I don't think you should limit yourself. You have a TON of talent! Do what you love and are best at. You will get as many positive responses for your graphic stuff as your more traditional because people have diverse tastes. :biggrin:


Hello Susan, you make a good point & I really appreciate your comments.

Do what you love - great advice... On one hand, I love capturing the beauty & colors of still life. 
On the other, I also enjoy the fun and imaginative process of the graphic art. 

A difficult choice!

Thanks again, Luke


----------



## ChiKevin (Feb 23, 2016)

Hey there Luke,
First let me say I think you definitely got talent. But I am sure you are used to hearing that by now. You are lucky to have found this talent, which you apparently enjoy, and have the drive to make a future of it. I have been painting for a living for over 30 years. When I left SVA with my BFA years ago, the school was just introducing computer art into the curriculum. So I missed that train. I have just been lucky enough to be able to make a living with art with a paintbrush. So, this said, my advice for you is this; Never give up the doodles or any other hands on artwork. You seem to find a certain freedom and creativity that you bring out with your hands. On the other hand, most jobs, with a steady income and a future in the arts is in computer generated art. So I would look in the papers for jobs that interest you. They will list the programs necessary to be skilled at, and start learning them. Most people that learn these programs do not necessarily have the creative talent you have. One day you will figure out how to incorporate the 2. Keep up the good work. Kevin


----------



## ltc (Feb 25, 2016)

ChiKevin said:


> Hey there Luke,
> First let me say I think you definitely got talent. But I am sure you are used to hearing that by now. You are lucky to have found this talent, which you apparently enjoy, and have the drive to make a future of it. I have been painting for a living for over 30 years. When I left SVA with my BFA years ago, the school was just introducing computer art into the curriculum. So I missed that train. I have just been lucky enough to be able to make a living with art with a paintbrush. So, this said, my advice for you is this; Never give up the doodles or any other hands on artwork. You seem to find a certain freedom and creativity that you bring out with your hands. On the other hand, most jobs, with a steady income and a future in the arts is in computer generated art. So I would look in the papers for jobs that interest you. They will list the programs necessary to be skilled at, and start learning them. Most people that learn these programs do not necessarily have the creative talent you have. One day you will figure out how to incorporate the 2. Keep up the good work. Kevin


Kevin, I'm very grateful for you taking the time to give such practical advice.
I definitely see my future in the arts, which is nowadays is very broad, due to technology.

Can I ask your opinion on the importance of art school nowadays?
I was taught the adobe software at college (I'm british) and basics of art but have yet to decide to pursue an artistic education at a university - have heard mixed opinions!

Thanks,
Luke


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I love the clouds in #4. Zero blending, what a concept!


----------



## ltc (Feb 25, 2016)

dickhutchings said:


> I love the clouds in #4. Zero blending, what a concept!


A little experimental indeed - this was actually a digital painting so was attempting something different.. 
Thanks!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Hi there! 
You definitely have some talent, and enjoy different styles. 

I don't think you should have to have one style, but maybe you could try merging your styles. 

I'm just a novice, and I give away my art, so I'm probably not much much help. :glasses:


----------



## ChiKevin (Feb 23, 2016)

I don't know if I am the right person to ask about that. First of all I believe university educations are different in different countries. My own experience was not great but I have personal reasons for that. I do believe anybody can get a lot of important life experience out of college, and if you are lucky a great education to go with that. So my final word on it is, art college can be the greatest thing for you if you want it to be and get every bit of information and experience out of it as you possibly can. After a semester or 2 you will know deep down if it is working for you or not.


----------



## onizetsu666 (Feb 25, 2016)

Well to be honest I don't stick to a "type" of art. I look at each piece individually and decided if I like it or not, but at the same time I really like all art styles.


----------



## ltc (Feb 25, 2016)

leighann said:


> Hi there!
> You definitely have some talent, and enjoy different styles.
> 
> I don't think you should have to have one style, but maybe you could try merging your styles.
> ...


Hi leighann - I'm definetly guilty of that too, when art is purely for the love it's easy to forget how much blood, sweat and tears we put in! 
Mixing the styles is a fantastic idea, I'd heard of this method, of taking EVERYTHING that inspires you & you like, then mashing it all together, so perhaps will try this, thanks


----------



## PMMurphy (Feb 20, 2016)

I'll pass on what past artists have told me.

Stop caring about your style and just learn art. Whether you realize it or not your style is always going to be your style. You will always have unique style, nobody draws identically or thinks identically. Just learn and master the fundamentals and take your art in the direction you want it to go. Study masters works and draw from life references.


----------



## ltc (Feb 25, 2016)

PMMurphy said:


> I'll pass on what past artists have told me.
> 
> Stop caring about your style and just learn art. Whether you realize it or not your style is always going to be your style. You will always have unique style, nobody draws identically or thinks identically. Just learn and master the fundamentals and take your art in the direction you want it to go. Study masters works and draw from life references.


PMMurphy, very true. Suppose no matter what YOU draw, paint, make, it's personal and will already have your 'style' 

I suppose it's partly worry (being young). I have a facebook page where I display my work and found people got confused. half my audience prefers landscapes etc, other half cartoon (often people will simply unfollow the work - not that that bothers me too much now ) one moment, a painting of a landscape, the next, a 'doodle'. 

I understand the concept of just 'do what you love' but also understand the value of creating your personal brand image. I have even been contemplating a pseudonym for my more graphical genre. Perhaps this is a route to consider


----------



## PMMurphy (Feb 20, 2016)

I think it all lies on what your goal with art is. Who are you drawing for?

There is no right or wrong answer to that question.

Some people draw to please others some draw to please themself. If you find your niche or group of people who enjoy your work then YAY! Congrats. Draw to please them and continue your work. (this is not a negative thing) If you draw for yourself then you have the harsh critiques of your own mind destroying your work everytime you create it over and over again. Its like a vicous cycle of "im never good enough".

I mean just sit down and think about it. Do you want to make a living off your work and what drives you to do so?

Its been shown and proven that in the art field its highly competitive and very difficult to make a living. Even highly talented skilled artists don't sell work. So keep this in mind in how you progress.

I know im not the best artist in the world but i have met some very skilled artists and they all reccomend to not care about your personal style and say to just draw and let it develop on its own. I say in your perdiciment. THere is nothingwrong with drawing more than one 'style' persay, but i view your styles as genre.

Experiment away and discover the genre you like best. I have already done the path your doing now xD


----------



## ltc (Feb 25, 2016)

Wow some pretty deep questions but defiently issues that need considering if things are going to be taken seriously- which I do! 

I've no doubt it's highly competitive. But I'm willing to put in the consistent hardwork to hopefully realise my goals 

It's all a process and in 5 years I'll hopefully be able to look back on this work and wonder how far I've come ...

Key point I've taken away from your comment is: just keep creating! 

Thanks- Luke


----------



## ltc (Feb 25, 2016)

PMMurphy said:


> I'll pass on what past artists have told me.
> 
> Stop caring about your style and just learn art. Whether you realize it or not your style is always going to be your style. You will always have unique style, nobody draws identically or thinks identically. Just learn and master the fundamentals and take your art in the direction you want it to go. Study masters works and draw from life references.


Thank you again for the comments, I've seen from the responses that the key is to just keep making, creating and experimenting with materials and techniques. As I say in 2 years, I'll probably look back on this art with a completely different body of work!


----------



## PMMurphy (Feb 20, 2016)

yes exactly!

also dont confuse style with genre, they are two different things. Genre can change, your style never does.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@ltc. What is your Facebook page? I would like to follow you :biggrin:


----------



## ltc (Feb 25, 2016)

leighann said:


> @ltc. What is your Facebook page? I would like to follow you :biggrin:


Hi Leigh Ann, my page can be found here: http://on.fb.me/1QmQXAW


----------

